# Setup board prototype, feedback wanted



## flyrodder (Dec 27, 2010)

Ok racers, I have built a prototype setup board I'm considering putting into production and would appreciate your.....creative criticism/feedback/input!
I am currently researching vendors that may provide discounts on bulk purchases, as the materials alone on this prototype may intimidate the weaker hearted RC enthusiast! Please read this entire thread before responding, as some of your questions may be answered in the following. Thank you!
In particular, I am looking for the following info:
1) What would you be willing to pay?
2) What (if any, or just leave empty pigtails) connector end installed to power up?
3) 1/8 scale also?
Here are the specs:
- Board is constructed of solid 1/2" acrylic.
- Green LED light strip on this one (green, red, blue, yellow & white would be available).
- Any 12 volt power source can be used.
- Wrapped in aluminum frame.
- Adjustable leveler feet on all 4 corners.
- All holes for hardware mounting are tapped.
- 1/10 scale application.
- Acrylic cylinder car stand (as seen in pic) would come with every board.
I look forward to getting some feedback, and appreciate anyone who takes the time to do so.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

If I were designing, I would make the feet adjustable from the top.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

That looks cool. As far as the wire ends, everybody can use alligator clips. But my concerns would be the material of the table. Would tire compound discolor, or damage it? The idea of multiple color options is neat, but I feel that's overkill. If people are going to use it to work on the car, just go with white lights. When it comes to cost, it could vary. I know people that would pay an insane amount of money for it because it is "cool". Also look at what Hudy charges just for a laminated board, and people buy it like crazy. Remember though, a distributor (horizon, hyperdrive, etc) will expect 40-50% below retail for cost to them. You may be better off selling them on Ebay, or on a consignment basis at hobby shops, or deal directly with stores yourself. I would make the screws more finger adjustable friendly. Like a knurled cap head. Your idea of being able to adjust the screws from the top is great! Does it have a bubble level on it? 

Just my opinion. Good luck with this. I would be one of those buy it because it is cool people!


----------



## flyrodder (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for the input so far! I'm definately making the leveler feet adjustable from the top, major design flaw on my part  so thank you! I'm also working with a graphic designer on a skin with setup lines that would be compound resistant. Keep the feedback coming, I'm listening! :thumbsup:


----------



## crashmaster (Nov 22, 2002)

too bad your not making them in purple i would buy one for the right price other then that great start looks awesome


----------



## flyrodder (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks crashmaster! I'm working on some design improvements: leveler feet adjustable from the top, laser etched setup increments, and now....I need to find some purple led lights :thumbsup:!


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

I like it and most of the comments have been really good changes or add ons. But you might want to offer two versions one with all the goodies and one plane Jane. That way you could get both sides of the rc market. The cost is no option and the budget racer.


----------



## flyrodder (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks pdkracing. I considered doing a more basic version, but I've become aware of some that would be similar to that design. I'm not looking to compete with a product already available, I'm looking to produce something I've never seen. Thanks for the suggestion though!


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

flyrodder said:


> I'm not looking to compete with a product already available, I'm looking to produce something I've never seen. Thanks for the suggestion though!


I think this is smart. A setup board really is a very simple thing in it's own right and everybody makes the simplest form of it. If you offer a true "luxury" board with niceties that are actually functional and handy then you have something that sets your product apart from the rest. Color options are an obvious must. Color coordinating is actually quite important to some of the more detail specific racers. Your Xray guys would absolutely buy orange, big Hudy fans or Hot Bodies guys will want purple, etc. I personally dont' like to have conflicting bright colors at my pit table so I tend to purchase accesories that are black or neutral (car stands, pit towels, etc.)


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

I should have been more clear. I would buy a board that was eched with white lights for x amount as opposed to one covered with a skin with colored lights and a car stand at a higher price if both where available. I want your cool design.


----------

